# Microcode bcm43_microcode5.fm not available



## totatis (18. August 2007)

hallo comm.
nach der Neuinstallation von Ubuntu 7.04  (entnervte Reaktion nach "USB-Stick tötet Nautilus"  hier an anderer Stelle) erhalte ich beim Umschalten von nautilus auf die shell und beim shutdown zwischendurch in der shell ständig die Meldung:
Microcode bcm43_microcode5.fm not available or load failed 
Der Bildschirm zeigt kurz verzerrte Bilder und der Sound hängt auch kurzzeitig.
 Bevor mir wieder sowas passiert wie mit dem Stick bitte ich dringend um Hilfe, bin nach wie vor Neuling im System und nicht vertraut mit deb-Feinheiten, danke!
meine Hardware:
FuSi Amilo pro mit celeron m und 15,1" Bildschirm
Kernel-Version ist 2.6.20-16-generic.


----------



## zeroize (19. August 2007)

Hört sich so an, als hätte dein Linux ein bcm43xx-kompatible WLAN-Karte gefunden - wenn dies nicht so ist solltest du das modul "bcm43xx" in die Blacklist schreiben.
Wenn du allerdings die WLAN-Karte zu funktionieren bringen willst, musst du ne firmware für deine kompatible Karte installieren.
Habe ich gerade hinter mir (4 Stunden) und kann aber davon nur abraten! Ndiswrapper ist deutlich einfacher zu handhaben.


----------



## totatis (20. August 2007)

Wenn du allerdings die WLAN-Karte zu funktionieren bringen willst, musst du ne firmware für deine kompatible Karte installieren.

hab' keine Ahnung ob meine WLAN-Karte bcm43xx-kompatibel ist 
muss ich die Firmware auch installieren wenn ich WLAN nicht nutze ?


----------



## zeroize (20. August 2007)

Nein, wenn du es nicht nutzen willst, musst du verhindern das der Kernel das Modul lädt. Das machst du z.B. indem du das Modul auf die Blacklist setzt (ich glaub unter /etc/module.d oder so). Einfach das Modul eintragen und neustarten - dann sollte die Fehlermeldung nicht mehr auftauchen.


----------



## totatis (21. August 2007)

1.mal DANKE für dein Interesse und den Tip 



zeroize hat gesagt.:


> Das machst du z.B. indem du das Modul auf die Blacklist setzt (ich glaub unter /etc/module.d oder so). Einfach das Modul eintragen und neustarten - dann sollte die Fehlermeldung nicht mehr auftauchen.



 aber:
ich hab' mir 'nen Wolf gesucht und dann in /usr/share/pmi ein shellscript (?) gefunden - modules-blacklist.sh - das wohl (nach meiner amateurhaften Meinung) die modules-blacklist erstellt wenn noch nicht vorhanden und Datei defaults mit dem Eintrag:
# The directory for blacklisting modules 
BLACKLISTDIR="/var/lib/pmi/blacklist".
In Kombination mit sudo und diversen Änderungen habe ich es nicht geschafft die blacklist zu erstellen :-( Die Handhabung von unix/linux-Befehlen geht mir aber noch ab, bin noch sehr unbedarft was das betrifft  (wobei ich es schon geschafft habe das nicht vorhandene /pmi-Verzeichnis an der richtigen Stelle zu erzeugen ). Darum habe ich schon wieder 'ne Bitte: könntest Du mir, falls ich mit meiner Vermutung richtig liege, noch einen Tip bezüglich der Ausführung dieser scripts geben?


----------



## Anime-Otaku (21. August 2007)

Also ich fand die Installation einer bcm43xx wlan karte recht einfach mit der doku:

http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/?go=documentation

Aber genaueres kann ich inzwischen nicht mehr sagen, da mein Lappi den Geist aufgab und der neue wlan integriert hat.

Ansonsten hatte ich ne Blacklist nie benutzt, da ich eh nur meinen eigenen Kernel benutze


----------



## zeroize (21. August 2007)

Mhh, also ich muss gestehen, das Script kenne ich garnicht ;-).
Also bei mir habe ich das folgendermassen gemacht:

1. "sudo rmmod bcm43xx"damit das Modul "entladen" wird.
2. Die Datei /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist editieren mit dem Editor deiner Wahl
dort am Ende eine Zeile hinzufügen mit folgendem Inhalt:
"blacklist bcm43xx"
es sollten auch ein paar Module schon eingetragen sein, das ist die Grundeinstellung von Ubuntu und sollte dich nicht weiter wundern.
So - und da das Modul entladen ist und in der Blacklist steht, dürfte das Modul nicht mehr geladen werden.


----------



## totatis (11. September 2007)

THX für das Interesse und die Hilfe,

hab' das Modul auf die Blacklist gesetzt und jetzt wenigstens keine Unterbrechungen mehr in der shell, beim Booten meldet er's aber immer noch und Bild und Ton frieren nach wie vor kurz ein  was soll's.

Mittlerweile komme ich immer mehr zu der Auffassung, daß mein Amilo sich nicht wirklich gut fühlt mit Linux, mein Philips-Brenner und die USB-Unterstützung spinnen auch oft rum - ich glaube die FuSi's sind nur mit M$-Fenster wirklich brauchbar  irgendwie haben die vor Jahren schon rumgezickt 

_____

M$-Win -> if you think this fuck is funny - fuck yourself and save your money


----------

